# Gabrielle Lazure, Anne Roussel, etc- Widow's Walk (1987) TVRip



## zorg (21 Apr. 2022)

Gabrielle Lazure, Anne Roussel, etc- Widow's Walk (1987) TVRip
w/Élizabeth Bourgine, Marie Trintignant



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 3 665 kb/s
Length : 247 MiB for 9 min 26 s 16 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 3 500 kb/s
Aspect : 856 x 416 (2.058) at 25.000 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 161 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/816f315d2f6a1/26008Glaz.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/9a2244ce20ada52890be4de3feef2202/26008Glaz.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/kpoooxdpiccj

(pass: hef)​


----------



## romanderl (21 Apr. 2022)

nette mädels!


----------



## Punisher (21 Apr. 2022)

sehr schön, sehr lecker


----------



## Padderson (21 Apr. 2022)

vielen Dank für die hübschen Französinnen:thumbup:


----------

